# umount: /mnt/cdrom mount disagrees with the fstab ? SOLVED

## lo-jay

okay, i'm sure this is somehow basic  :Embarassed: 

my cdrom is listed as hda in dmesg. in order to be able to

mount it w/ rox i did:

```
mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/hda /mnt/cdrom
```

trying to unmmount i get:

```
umount: /mnt/cdrom mount disagrees with the fstab
```

the relevant line in /etc/fstab looks like this:

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,user     0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     vfat            noauto,user     0 0

```

thanks again!

----------

## sternklang

You could always edit fstab to match your mount point and then umount. Usually names like /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 are symlinks back to the /dev/hdX file anyway.

----------

## sternklang

Sorry, I meant "to match your /dev file", not mount point.

----------

## lo-jay

okay, you're of course right w/ the symlink: i can unmount

```
# umount /dev/hda
```

but i would like to be able to do this from the rox menu - how

exactly should i alter my /etc/fstab?

thanks a lot!

----------

## sternklang

 *lo-jay wrote:*   

> how exactly should i alter my /etc/fstab?

 

Replace /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 in /etc/fstab with /dev/hda (if the latter is what allows you to mount in rox). The fstype is already in the cdrom line, and it should mount iso9660 as ro automatically.

----------

## BitJam

In the future, always try mounting it using fstab first:

```
# mount /mnt/cdrom
```

That way you can be pretty sure you will be able to umount it using fstab.

Here is my cdrom entry from my fstab:

```
/dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom iso9660  noauto,ro,user 0 0
```

Could it be that your lack of an "ro" option is what mount was unhappy with?

----------

## lo-jay

ok, changing to  *Quote:*   

> /dev/hda

  did the job, eventhough

rox gives all kind of error messages...

thanks again!!!

----------

